# Hubby's Geese



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hubby has 2 pair of very big geese. I'm tired of taking care of them and the thrill is gone. I need to talk hubby in to rehoming them. I don't see what his thrill is in letting them out in the morning and putting them to bed at night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is one bird I never wanted. We had Canada Geese that came and hung out at our pond, that was enough for me. Although my Guinea flock was not amused in the least about them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I guess things worked out. I put the 2 pair of geese on Craig's list and got 2 bites the first day, one of them said she'll take them, $240.00 for all 4. Said she'll mail me a certified check before she picks them up. 

Hubby, who I hadn't spoken to yet , came in the other night and said he can't get them in their shed. He's got COPD, and hip problems he said is in the nerves so he slides his feet rather than walks. I'm tired of hearing that noise, LOL. So I said "then I'll sell them". He said fine.

I don't like taken care of them anymore because they don't like me. I end up having to empty their drinking water every day in a dug hole because of the stink. They take up alot of yard and have a pool that gets emptied every third day. Just not liking them that much. I'm glad someone is eager to get them. I'm glad someone wants them that fast.


----------

